# Another GLi Air Build



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

I have almost everything i need to finish my Air setup.
Huge Thanks to Clinton (.FLYGLI.) for letting me pester him, getting me the tanks and answering all my questions!! And for letting me basically copy his trunk layout. THANKS MAN!
Also [email protected], also for answering questions and getting me great prices and fast shipping on everything. Thanks Mr.Openroad
Parts list:
2 - 3gallon, 8 port tanks
2 - 480c Viair Compressors
3/8 airline
Accuair VU4 solenoid
Bilstien Rear shocks
EasyStreet Auto Pilot Digital Controller 
Only got a small amount of work done today but there will be more. 
On with the pics











































































_Modified by OHmyniceGLi at 5:21 PM 11-7-2009_


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

not a bad spot for a controller. im watching this one


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (xandypx)*

YAWN







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u. thats a dope spot for a controller


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dutchmastr9)*

Looks good so far Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm glad I could help you out


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*

Looking great so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like the controller location, and are you not running water traps?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

bump for more pics!


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

falcon, since your doing air...can i have your wheels then?


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Bork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_falcon, since your doing air...can i have your wheels then?

nope but you can buy them!!
more pics are coming this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (OHmyniceGLi)*

im thinking bout doing what you did for h2o and showngo ha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the good words falcon








let me know if i can help you with anything else!


----------



## dw11 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Another GLi Air Build (OHmyniceGLi)*

thats a cool place to mount the controller


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Another GLi Air Build (dw11)*

thanks all.
Bork... YOU SHOULD! text me and we will discuss why
Andrew... You will be getting some paypal soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sounds good falcon, just shoot me a pm and let me know.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

you done yet?


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_you done yet?









NOPE







i started a new job and have no spare time fml. hopefully this weekend i can work on it more
stay tuned


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (OHmyniceGLi)*


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dannybarone)*

SICKKKKKK


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dannybarone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dannybarone* »_









great new name


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OHmyniceGLi)*

i like that 4 mo


----------



## van dub (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jrhthree1.8T)*

ouuu


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (van dub)*

falconnnnnnnn.... i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dutchmastr9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutchmastr9* »_falconnnnnnnn.... i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u









me too








But pics pleazzzee


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
me too








But pics pleazzzee









yea get off ur lazy sexy ass and give us some updates


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

I gotta ask because I've seen a few tanks in the spare tire well. Does that tank fit down inside and still able to use the OEM floor? Wondering because I have an audio set up and if it would fit in without sticking above it would work perfect! Thanx


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vdubbinn8611)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbinn8611* »_I gotta ask because I've seen a few tanks in the spare tire well. Does that tank fit down inside and still able to use the OEM floor? Wondering because I have an audio set up and if it would fit in without sticking above it would work perfect! Thanx

yea i have my OEM Floor installed in my car. you cant see any of the bag set up so i can use my trunk normally


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (OHmyniceGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OHmyniceGLi* »_
yea i have my OEM Floor installed in my car. you cant see any of the bag set up so i can use my trunk normally

what u gonna do with all that junk, all that junk up in yo trunk


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

do you have a shot of your coil assembly?


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryannorris16* »_do you have a shot of your coil assembly?
 
I don't have bags over coils, I have air struts, by Mason tech


----------

